# Jabba hat Geburtstag



## Rainer Hönle (22 April 2011)

Hallo Jabba,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Feier an diesem herrlichen Tag auch ordentlich und genieße das lange Wochenende.
Ach ja: willkommen im Club.

Rainer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2011)

Hallo Jabba, 
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag, aber am Karfreitag, 
das ist schwer mit Alkehohl, als gläubiger Katholik. 

Gruß helmut


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Jabba,
> ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag, aber am Karfreitag,
> das ist schwer mit Alkehohl, als gläubiger Katholik.
> 
> Gruß helmut



Dafür gibt es doch Messwein ;-)


----------



## Tommi (22 April 2011)

...auch von mir unbekannterweise Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Wenn mit "Club" die >=50 gemeint ist, dann auch noch
Herzlich Willkommen 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## tnt369 (22 April 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch!

:sm20:    :sm24:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 April 2011)

Hi Thomas

Von mir auch: Herzlichen Glühstrump zum Burzldag!
Und Trink nicht mehr, wie mit Gewalt rein geht!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dalbi (22 April 2011)

Hi Jabba,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Homer79 (22 April 2011)

...auch von mir alles gute zum burzeltag...
:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## MW (22 April 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 April 2011)

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Safety (22 April 2011)

Hallo Jabba,
  herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel viel Gesundheit.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 April 2011)

Hallo Jabba.

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute.....


----------



## zotos (22 April 2011)

Ich wünsche dem Jabba auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.






Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Jabba,
> ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag, aber am Karfreitag,
> das ist schwer mit Alkehohl, als gläubiger Katholik.
> 
> Gruß helmut


Jabba ein gläubiger Katholik? Was Du alles weist ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dem Jabba auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir waren zusammen Messdiener, aber Jaba hat immer heimlich den
Messwein ausgesoffen, als ich ihn zur Kommunion bringen sollte
war der Becher leer und der Pfarrer hat mich schief von der Seite angeschaut.


----------



## Jan (22 April 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Auch von mir alles Gute.

:sm20:


----------



## jabba (22 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wir waren zusammen Messdiener, aber Jaba hat immer heimlich den
> Messwein ausgesoffen, als ich ihn zur Kommunion bringen sollte
> war der Becher leer und der Pfarrer hat mich schief von der Seite angeschaut.



Jetzt machts Du aber ein Fass auf.
Ich war gar gar kein Messdiener, hab aber in Wirklichkeit den Messwein geklaut, da mein Vater Küster und Organist war.
Ich war der erste der kein Messdiener wurde, die anderen Jungs und eine Schwester waren Messdiener, bei mir Riss dann der Faden ab. Vieleicht lag es daran, das ich auf der Kirchenorgel "Hänschen klein" gespielt hatte*ROFL*.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2011)

Wenigstens lag ich mit dem messwein richtig


----------



## marlob (22 April 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
Bier schmeckt auch an Karfreitag. Also Prost :sm24:


----------



## HaDi (22 April 2011)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wüscht HaDi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 April 2011)

Hallo,

nachträglich auch von mir alles Gute. zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2011)

Alles Gute Jabba!


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2011)

Glückwünsche auch von mir!


----------



## bike (23 April 2011)

Wenn auch verspätet.
Alles gute zum Geburtstag


bike


----------



## Paule (23 April 2011)

*Glückwunsch*

Hallo Jabba,
nachdem ich gestern PC-Fasten ausgeübt habe kommt mein Glückwunsch auch verspätet.

Also nachträglich alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm20:
:sm24:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> ...nachdem ich gestern PC-Fasten ausgeübt habe ...


steht das auch im neuen Testament http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novum_Testamentum ROFLMAO:


----------



## zotos (23 April 2011)

PC-Fasten? Bezugnahme auf die Bibel? 

Senioren haben eben eine deutlich stärkere Bindung zur Kirche.

Die Hasenfest-Prozession unseres SPS-Forum-RolatorClubs ist sicher auch sehenswert.

@Markus: könnten wir nicht einen eigenen Bereich im Forum für Spirituelle Themen eröffnen. Mir fehlt das neue Christentum Anschnur ein wenig ;o)


----------



## Paule (23 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> steht das auch im neuen Testament


Nicht dass ich wüsste. 
Ich sehe es jeher als ein verzicht auf deine Sache die ich sehr gerne und regelmäßig (ständig) mache.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste.
> Ich sehe es jeher als ein verzicht auf deine Sache die ich sehr gerne und regelmäßig (ständig) mache.


 
Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung, für dich ist das Forums Fasten Tabu.
Siehe Zotos, er hat jetzt extra für dich ein neues Unterforum beantragt,
leider darf ich da nicht rein, da ich ja den Paderborner Bischoff meine
Kündigung ausgesprochen habe.


----------



## IBFS (23 April 2011)

:sm24:

Alles Gute

Frank


----------



## HaDi (27 April 2011)

:sm20:

Bin wohl etwas spät dran ...
Nachträglich alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------

